# Any SE luck yet..



## RippinLipp

Checked a few spots this afternoon and nothing... These spots always produce and still nothing.... Anyone having any luck down here?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner

Nope nothing yet. My early spots had nothing


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

Nothing yet in my neck of the woods either.


----------



## cdavid202

Will check tonight or tomorrow. Trilliums mayapples and such r up!!!

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bangins

Notta at my spots

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RobFromFlint

Same in my neck of the woods. (Genesee). 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DanSS26

Checked last evening, no luck


----------



## perchoholic

Washington Romeo area nothing yet,,, my journals have been pretty consistant 2nd week of May.


----------



## morchella man

I hear you on that' May 5th usually produces the first good batch. But Now I have a feeling the 10th will be bring bushels.


----------



## bucksrus

Checked a spot last night in Wayne County. Nada.


----------



## Tyler B

went out this morning and did pretty good for only 2 hours just me and wife 57 and some nice ones finally......be out next 10 days...lol


----------



## iLiveInTrees

Going out for a look here before dark....taking the family out

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner

I got the kid for another hour but around 7 I'm free I got some good spots to check behind the house. Just wondering if u found all the shrooms in one spot or multiple. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner

I also whites grey or black just wondering


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202

went out for about an hour didnt find anything, spent most of the time looking for a new spot though...

C


----------



## Tyler B

all blacks for me...also not clumped up very good covered some ground in a short time..


----------



## fillingthefreezer

I spent 5 hours on Tuesday in Hillsdale county...nothing but 5 hours of walking and looking. Hopefully Friday will produce..


----------



## iLiveInTrees

Looked tonight for an hour Kk luck, maybe by the weekend

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flagsup

Been going out every other day no luck so far. But got a feeling they are coming quick


----------



## crb

Found about 20 in Washtenaw yesterday nothing real big about an inch or so tall


----------



## Bangins

What the best thing to look for when searching for blacks, I know elm, ash and apple for whites, but have never found a black

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crb

I dont really find blacks down here, I am not saying there arent any just that I dont find em. The ones I found yesterday were whites and greys


----------



## cdavid202

Bangins said:


> What the best thing to look for when searching for blacks, I know elm, ash and apple for whites, but have never found a black
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


BTA's ( big tooth aspen) trees

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RippinLipp

Im in a prime spot rite now!!! Nothing but elms and not a thing.. Although I did pic 4 ticks off me before they sank in!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner

Found 10 baby greys today while I was cutting grass. Still a little early I always find then first there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brightman

Found about 20 white in my yard today. Still on the small side .my yard is all elms

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## knockoff64

Been picking Blacks since Apr. 30th. Every other day in two spots. About 150 so far. Mostly small, all mature ones today.

No half-frees or greys yet. They should start to show in the next couple days in my spots.

Wayne Co.

Need rain!


----------



## fisherjam

Gonna give it a shot tomorrow in Ingham county. Hope to find some greys!


----------



## laterilus

Buddy's found about 25 little grays today, give it a go in the morning.


----------



## cdavid202

well 2 hours in the woods looking in spots that look perfect with trees and soil type and i got nothing.... i dont think they are up yet in my neck of the woods so i will give it a few days and we will c. Woods are still pretty moist to so idk.

C


----------



## fisherjam

I didn't find any this morning either. Checked my usual spots.


----------



## woodsrider

Checked my spots in lapeer county yesterday and found zero.


----------



## laterilus

We got bout 140 small grays today, bunch more that we're just barely poking through.


----------



## luckyman11

Found 2 on a usually early spot... Didn't bother to check others


----------



## cdavid202

i may go check another spot later today, will report back later tonight

C


----------



## localyahoo

We need rain bad, Nada today

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202

localyahoo said:


> We need rain bad, Nada today
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


all the woods i have checked are moist as can be... checked multiple moss and it was all very moist... i agree though one decent rain would pop em good

C


----------



## dmrbigeshott

I have a cousin down by Coldwater who's been sending me pictures of whites for about 3 days now. They are good size too.


----------



## RippinLipp

The spot I checked the other day has alot of moisture.. Just no shrooms yet.. Its going to happen this week!!! I can smell them...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flagsup

Was hoping to post some pics but came up with nada this weekend


----------



## cdavid202

MrJosePetes said:


> Any of u guys in this area do group hunts at all? I'm riding the struggle bus so far this year.


Dbl post. Sry

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202

laterilus said:


> I am hoping and praying we get that rain!! And yes yes it could turn out epic! Lots of small grays would get a nice drink and push up and blondes would go nuts!


One other thing that has my hopes still high is that the apple trees are still not fully bloomed.... could u imagine a year of (end of the year) jumbo yellows all over the place? That would b awesome. 

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laterilus

cdavid202 said:


> One other thing that has my hopes still high is that the apple trees are still not fully bloomed.... could u imagine a year of (end of the year) jumbo yellows all over the place? That would b awesome.
> 
> C
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's clouding up as I type supposed to rain off and on through Friday morn, gonna be a good weekend! Jumbo yellows all over the place, stuff dreams are made of!


----------



## RippinLipp

MrJosePetes said:


> Any of u guys in this area do group hunts at all? I'm riding the struggle bus so far this year.


No group hunts here !!!! Sorry to say.. I found my spots buy myself I keep them to myself!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202

laterilus said:


> It's clouding up as I type supposed to rain off and on through Friday morn, gonna be a good weekend! Jumbo yellows all over the place, stuff dreams are made of!


Yeaaaa budddyyy... hopefully we get normal whites for a few days though cause jumbos always equals the end of the season : ( 

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennybks

Finding a day off and free has been rough for me this year so far. What with a 234 tag in my pocket, and fish biting hot, I'm struggling on wtd! I typically find a few early greys in my yard, but it was too wet until just this week. I mowed first time today, so with this rain, it should be game on.

Fishing da bay Sat, bird and turf Sun. Hopefully I'll come out of the woods with a full bag of each!

Skeeters are all ready horrendous by my area. All the tick reports have me scratching! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## josheupmi

Got 24 greys and 1 white in a little stroll tonight. Monroe county, please rain.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner

Found four in my yard tonight. All greys pretty fresh looking which was surprising. Hope for rain


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202

well finally found 2 tonight!! first two of the year for me and they were pretty small and partially eatin...

C


----------



## Happy Jack

For the second year in a row I found a honey tree yesterday. Picked 83 up to 2 1/2 in and left 50-60 ? under an inch. They may not be there in a couple days, tree is only 20 ft from a hiking trail.


----------



## cdavid202

4 more hours in the woods today and nothing... this is rediculouse

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DanSS26

Three hours yesterday evening in areas that produced last year and found nothing. It just is not happening in my neck of the woods


----------



## Cashman

I found some greys today in Pinckney going to check my other couple spots tomorrow


----------



## hooks-n-arrows

Finally found some today in Clinton County. Hopefully it will be picking up from here out for all of us.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner

Found about 100 today. Some real good ones too. Not all of them but I would say half. Lots of half frees as well. No whites yet though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner

Hopefully this cold front don't kill us.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RippinLipp

Found 13 today.. 7 greys and 6 whites..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## knockoff64

Lots of Half-frees today. Few small Greys and cleaned up the last of the Blacks. Even managed about 10 Yellows, some nice. Someone already cut about 10 Yellows from the spot before we got there.

At least 4 different species in one day!

Crazy year!

Still more to come.


----------



## tbarden11

In my spot in Genesee county, I found about 30 yellows and whites, just popping up. Going to give them a couple more days

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MrJosePetes

cdavid202 said:


> 4 more hours in the woods today and nothing... this is rediculouse
> 
> C
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i feel your pain. i spent a good 8+ hours in the woods today. saw one beefsteak, tons of dryads saddle, some mica caps. 0 morels. i have now logged close to 40 hours in the woods this spring and have yet to find one. for the gas money ive spent driving around this area going from spot to spot, i couldve probably went to one of the productive spots for blacks out between muskegon and cadillac, and bought a motel room for a few nights. it's getting ridiculous. especially seeing all the reports of hundreds and hundreds picked out west. I like a good walk in the woods as much as anybody but theres a point where that stops being fun when youre not finding anything. if i dont find some around here by the end of the weekend i may just give up on finding them in southeast mich. wish i knew the trick around here. geesh


----------

